# Any tips for buffing micro scratches out of chrome???



## BrentP (May 16, 2012)

I'm in the midst of restoring the Spaceliner I recently bought, and somebody in the past must have used a Scotchbrite pad or something similar on the chain guard because in many areas the chrome is cloudy due to fine micro-scratches.  The other areas cleaned up nicely with steel wool and Brasso, but it didn't help the parts with the fine scratches.

Is there a recommended way to buff the chrome back to a shiny finish?

Thanks.


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2012)

brent I had the same situation on my Astro Flite. However I did the damage. I was told there was nothing to do to the chrome at this point


----------



## BrentP (May 16, 2012)

*Eureka!!!*

I figured out a process that worked.  I now have a mirror finish back on my chain guard.  Here's what I did (lots of elbow grease required).

First, I wet-sanded the entire chainguard with 600 grit sandpaper so that the finish would be consistent.

Second, with a microfiber cloth I rubbed it out with a polishing compound I have for polishing stainless steel watch cases and watch crystals (yes... I'm a watch geek who probably has more watches than most people have socks).  It's called Crystal Clear, but since probably nobody other than me has it, skip to the next step.

Third, I rubbed it out again with a microfiber cloth and GT88 Scratch Remover.

The last step was to rub it out with a 6000 grit polishing cloth called a "Detail Master DM 9007 Micro-mesh Abrasive Cloth" (picked it up a hobby shop - normally used for polishing model paint).  This final step put a perfect sheen on the polished chrome.

At this point it's absolutely impossible to tell that there were ever any scratches that didn't belong.

Here are a couple of before and after shots of the restored chainguard.


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2012)

And this works on the chrome frame as well? The frame metaled chrome is different that the thin 32 guage or whatever thickness it is on the chainguard.
That's were I tried rushing the removal of the flaking clear on the frame by trying to scraping or scuffing the clear with a green scotch pad.
What a mistake that was.

but thats good to know on the chromed guards and racks that are easily scratched. The supplies are on my list to get. Thanks Brent


----------



## BrentP (May 16, 2012)

The chrome on the frame is definitely thicker than on the chain guard, but I can't see it being any harder.  Give it a try and hopefully it will work.

When I stripped the clear off my frame, I used steel wool and Brasso.  The Brasso seemed to help dissolve the clear, but it was still a time consuming P.I.T.A.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 16, 2012)

Wouldn't paint stripper take off the clear coat with minimal heartache?


----------

